# Best laser/light combo for USP 40 tactical



## broehldmd (Jan 23, 2008)

Title says it all. I am going to buy the GG&G rail accessory for mounting. However, I would like to know which laser/light combo would be the best. I keep seeing the Insight m6X but I don't know which model to get. The rail grabber or the one that slides. I can't seem to locate this information anywhere that I look. Thanks I appreciate all replies.

Brad


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am partial to the TLR-2 myself.


----------



## broehldmd (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That is a very nice setup. I think that's the one that I will get. Good reviews online for that light. Is that the gg&g mount? Looks very sleek. Do the factory rails get damaged when attaching the mount or when the gun is fired? Thanks again.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, it's the GG&G mount. I don't think the factory rail gets damaged, I guess it depends on how hard you crank down the mount; I haven't taken mine off since putting it on (the mount, I mean). Seems to hold zero pretty well.


----------

